# Форум 1С > Валюта, экспорт, импорт. Зарплата и кадры. Налоги и пр. >  Изменения в стандартных вычетах на детей в 2016 году

## alexandr_ll

Изменения в стандартных вычетах на детей в 2016 году

11.11.2015 374
Со следующего года размер некоторых стандартных вычетов по НДФЛ на детей увеличится. Родителям, супругам, усыновителям, на обеспечении которых находится ребенок-инвалид в возрасте до 18 лет, или учащийся очной формы обучения, аспирант, ординатор, интерн, студент в возрасте до 24 лет, если он является инвалидом I или II группы, будет предоставляться вычет в размере 12 000 рублей (сейчас – 3 000 руб.).

Опекун, попечитель, приемный родитель сможет получить в этом случае вычет 6 000 рублей. Сейчас размер вычета также составляет 3 000 руб.

Кроме того, для всех налогоплательщиков, у которых есть дети, повышается до 350 000 рублей предельный размер дохода, рассчитываемый с начала года нарастающим итогом, по достижении которого вычет на детей не будет предоставляться (в этом году его значение - 280 000 руб.).

Такие изменения предусмотрены Законопроектом № 828659-6, который прошел в Госдуме уже второе чтение. В учетных программах «1С:Предприятие» изменения будут реализованы к моменту вступления в силу соответствующего Федерального закона. О сроках см. в «Мониторинге изменений законодательства».



Подробнее: http://buh.ru/news/uchet_nalogi/45527/

----------

